# Heavenly Bomb!



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

When I first joined the forum I got to talking with one of the guys who welcomed me and in the course of our conversation he casually asked for my address and said he want to send me some sticks to try. After I gave him my address he made a comment about having never hit a Pastor before! I was slightly concerned, then today I received a package in the mail and I guess I should have been more concerned. He "hit" me with a massive bomb!









@churchpunk you are insanely generous my friend! The only one I have had is the Oliva V, the rest are ones I've been wanting to try. Thank you so much for the welcome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

Glad it made it. I was worried a bear might snatch it and smoke up all those sticks. Never know with Alaska. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

That's a healthy beat down right there!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

That boy needs to go to confession.....Outstanding!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@churchpunk is one generous guy. Should keep @akpreacherplayz in cigars until spring arrives in AK sometime in June.:wink2:


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Piper said:


> @churchpunk is one generous guy. Should keep @akpreacherplayz in cigars until spring arrives in AK sometime in June.:wink2:


Lol sadly there is no such thing as spring here there's only winter and construction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice hit! All good smokes


Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

@churchpunk what are the little ones with the gold band?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

akpreacherplayz said:


> @churchpunk what are the little ones with the gold band?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Room 101 Master Collection 2 in 4x48. They are not my favorite, sent some to @GOT14U and he wasn't a fan either, but I have sold them to people who absolutely adore them. The people who like them can't seem to get enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

churchpunk said:


> Room 101 Master Collection 2 in 4x48. They are not my favorite, sent some to @GOT14U and he wasn't a fan either, but I have sold them to people who absolutely adore them. The people who like them can't seem to get enough.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool I'm looking forward to giving them a shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

akpreacherplayz said:


> Cool I'm looking forward to giving them a shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't remember if I wrote you a note. Enjoy all of those. They are great cigars in my opinion. Save the Pappy Van Winkle for a special occasion. That's an A class smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

churchpunk said:


> I can't remember if I wrote you a note. Enjoy all of those. They are great cigars in my opinion. Save the Pappy Van Winkle for a special occasion. That's an A class smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You did leave a note, I can't thank you enough! Thanks for the heads up on the pappy van winkle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Another round of goodies, well done C.Punk


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

@churchpunk is on a roll! WTG! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> @churchpunk is on a roll! WTG!


Not done yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Great hit - you madman @churchpunk !


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Hit of biblical proportions!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I keep finding these posts while scrolling through 5000 notifications. Awesome hit. @churchpunk is out of control!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammy63 (Feb 24, 2018)

A massive strike!!


----------

